# AOL liest Bookmarks aus



## Benji (24 Dezember 2003)

:argue: 
Nachdem ich auf meinem neuen Laptop AOL von einer Original-AOL-CD installiert hatte und mich einlogte, mußte ich feststellen, dass alle meine
Bookmarks wieder da waren. Da es ein absolut blanker Laptop war, nehme ich an, das AOL die Bookmarks "sammelt".
Auch eine Art der "Marktforschung".

Benji


----------



## Der Genervte (25 Dezember 2003)

AOL liest nicht nur Bookmarks aus. Bei jeder Sitzung werden ALLE Aktivitäten (besuchte Sites, Downloads, Chats, Telegramme,.....) in den .ABI-Dateien gespeichert. Wenn man sich erneut anmeldet, werden als erstes die .ABI-Dateien der letzten Sitzung übertragen und Neue angelegt.

Einfach löschen ist aber auch nicht - auch einige für AOL nötige Dateien und kodierte Einstellungen werden in .ABI-Dateien gespeichert.
Nur, wenn Du Dich etwas in der Registry auskennst, kannst Du Abhilfe schaffen: es gibt dort einen Schlüssel, wo diese (temporären) .ABI-Dateien abgespeichert werden.

Ich habe den Pfad nach 'C:\TMP' gesetzt, auch als TMP-Pfad für Windows. Und bei jedem Start wird dieser Ordner erst einmal gelöscht.
Seit dem bekomme ich - eigenartiger Weise - beim Start von AOL auch keine kundenspeziefische 'Verbraucherinformationen' mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2003)

Hallo genervter,
habe in der Registry mit der Suchfunktion nach abi gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Kannst du mir sagen, wie der Schlüssel heißt oder wo er ungefähr liegt?

Benji


----------



## Der Genervte (26 Dezember 2003)

nicht nach .ABI suchen, sondern nach AOL und TMP-Funktion


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2004)

Hallo genervter,
bin wohl zu dooooof, um den Eintrag zufinden.
Sag´s mal kurz für blöde (XPler)

Gruß,Benji


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2004)

*Suchen*

Hi

Lad dir mal Regseeker runter.

Damit findest Du zumindest AOL.
Weil wir schon beim Thema sind:

http://www.svenk.de/media/gif/online_ad.gif

MFG.

Stan



ps. Muahahahahaa


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2004)

AOL habe ich türlich gefunden, weiß nur nicht wie ich .ABI wegbekomme.
Benji


----------



## 0900Anbieter (19 März 2004)

Hallo,

relativ einfache Maßnahme: nach Aol Start zur Herstellung der Internetverbindung einen anderen Browser öffnen und damit surfen.


----------



## thommy (30 März 2004)

loooool


AOL m,acht zwar einiges was richtig unfein ist - aber kann natürlich nicht deine bookmarks auslesen.

die AOL software setzt in der regel auf den internetexplorer auf und benutzt auch alle komponenten des internetexplorers (unter anderem eben auch die bookmarks)

greift also auf das zurück, was du schon immer auf deinem rechner hattest. einige dinge (die du lt. herrn AOL nicht verändern sollst oder nicht wissen sollst, dass aol sie verändert) sind aber in der AOL-browserversion einfach weggeschaltet.

mit anderen worten - dur surfst mit aol in der regel über einen microsoft internetexplorer (der so eingestellt ist wie AOL das will und nicht wie du das willst) über einen AOL proxy, der dir ausliefert was er will und nicht das was im internet vorhanden ist.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44653


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *AOL-Einwahl ohne Software*
> 
> AOL-Kunden haben ab sofort die Möglichkeit, den Dienst auch ohne Nutzung der Einwahlsoftware
> per ISDN oder Modem zu nutzen. Wie beim Breitband-Zugang per T-DSL ohne die spezielle
> ...


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2004)

Klingt ja nicht sehr schlau, maximal acht Zeichen, nur alphanumerische Zeichen.


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

Die Frage ist auch ob klein und groß unterschieden wird, wenn dann sind das immerhin ca 5 ^ 21 Möglichkeiten.

Lustig:


> Gegebenenfalls muss das Passwort vor der Nutzung der Direkteinwahl
> unter Zuhilfenahme der AOL-Software geändert werden.



So ganz  möchte man den User doch nicht in die "Freiheit" entlassen...


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2004)

Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich, dass viele Leute ein Passwort in der Art "HjZ5J8d3" verwenden, wenn "Mausi", "Elfriede", "Rex" oder "Harras" auch gehen...


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

bei AOL Usern eher unwahrscheinlich.....


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2004)

Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass man mit Hilfe eines Vornamenlexikon und höchstens einer Ziffer dabei die meisten frei wählbaren Passwörter knacken kann.


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

Einer der ersten Hacker vor zig Jahren , der per Wurm tausende UNIX Rechner in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat,
hatte damals eine  ganz schlichte Technik eingesetzt, um die Passwörter zu knacken
er verschlüsselte einfach ein komplettes Lexikon samt Namen und konnte so über Reverseengineering 
etwa 20-30 Prozent aller Passwortzugänge knacken.


----------

